# LẮP ĐẶT, DI DỜI KHO LẠNH



## Kholanhquangminh89 (14 Tháng năm 2021)

_"Lựa chọn đơn vị cung cấp, lắp đặt kho lạnh uy tín, thiết bị chất lượng là đầu tư lâu dài và nhận được dịch vụ bảo hành, bảo trì kho lạnh chu đáo. Chọn đơn vị làm kho lạnh giá rẻ, thiết bị trôi nổi thì __phải chấp nhận hàng hóa trong kho lạnh bị hư hỏng và không nhận được dịch vụ bảo hành, bảo trì khi kho lạnh có sự cố"_

Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật và công nhân lành nghề, nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, tâm huyết và chuyên sâu trong lĩnh vực kho lạnh. Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*1. Lắp đặt kho lạnh:*

Khi nhận được yêu cầu từ Quý khách hàng, Công ty Quang Minh sẽ cử cán bộ kỹ thuật đến vị trí lắp đặt kho lạnh để tiến hành khảo sát, đo vẽ và trao đổi phương án với khách hàng.

Sau đó khi hai bên thống nhất, Công ty Quang Minh sẽ tiến hành lắp đặt kho lạnh trong thời gian sớm và nhanh nhất.

*Các loại kho lạnh mà Công ty Quang Minh lắp đặt:*

Kho lạnh bảo quản thực phẩm
Kho lạnh bảo quản thủy sản
Kho lạnh bảo quản hoa tươi
Kho lạnh bảo quản nông sản
Kho lạnh bảo quản sữa
Kho lạnh bảo quản kem
Kho lạnh bảo quản Carbon
Kho lạnh bảo quản bia
Kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc-xin
Kho lạnh bảo quản dược phẩm
Và nhiều loại kho lạnh bảo quản khác
Tất cả kho lạnh do Công ty Quang Minh lắp đặt được bảo hành, bảo trì trong thời gian rất dài bằng với sự chuyên nghiệp và uy tín. Đến nay, nhiều kho lạnh đã được công ty Quang Minh lắp đặt trên 4 - 5 năm nhưng công ty chúng tôi vẫn cử kỹ thuật đến kiểm tra, bảo trì như kho lạnh mới lắp đặt.







​

*2. Di dời kho lạnh:*

Song song với lắp đặt kho lạnh mới, Công ty Quang Minh cũng hỗ trợ quý khách hàng tháo dỡ và di dời kho lạnh đến vị trí mới với chi phí hợp lý và nhanh chóng. Cùng với sự chuyên nghiệp và cẩn thận trong thao tác, kho lạnh được di dời luôn trong tình trạng tốt nhất.

Đến nay, Công ty Quang Minh đã lắp mới hàng trăm kho lạnh và di dời rất nhiều kho lạnh cho Quý khách hàng thân yêu.

Để được phục vụ tốt nhất và để kho lạnh Quang Minh song hành cùng sự phát triển lâu dài của Quý khách. Xin Quý khách liên hệ để có báo giá kho lạnh tốt nhất từ công ty chúng tôi.


*CÁC CÔNG TRÌNH LẮP ĐẶT KHO LẠNH TIÊU BIỂU*​

*1. Lắp đặt kho lạnh Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất*

- Khách hàng: Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất (SASCO)

- Công trình: Kho lạnh bếp Trung Tâm

- Sản phẩm: Thực phẩm đông lạnh, Rau quả sơ chế, Thực phẩm đóng hộp

Qua quá trình đàm phán, trao đổi và khảo sát chất lượng kho lạnh và chất lượng dịch vụ do kho lạnh Quang Minh cung cấp thì chủ đầu tư Sân Bay Tân Sơn Nhất đã chọn Kho lạnh Quang Minh là nhà thầu cung cấp, lắp đặt kho lạnh, kho mát bảo quản trong Sân bay để phục vụ cho bếp ăn trung tâm cùng các nhu cầu về thực phẩm lạnh trong sân bay.





​
Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn đặt lợi ích của khách hàng lên hàng đầu bằng cách: Tư vấn kho lạnh nhiệt tình, Lắp đặt kho lạnh chất lượng, Báo giá kho lạnh hợp lý, Bảo hành bảo trì kho lạnh lâu dài, Phục vụ nhanh chóng.

*2. Lắp đặt kho lạnh Bia Sài Gòn*

- Khách hàng: Nhà máy Bia Sài Gòn - Miền Tây

- Công trình: Kho lạnh ở Cần Thơ

- Sản phẩm: Nguyên liệu sản xuất bia

Bảo quản nguyên liệu bia cần chú trọng rất nhiều yếu tố như nhiệt độ, độ ẩm, độ sạch, hàm lượng nước... Vì vậy, các nhà máy Bia rất quan tâm đến các thiết bị lưu trữ, bảo quản. Trong đó, kho lạnh là một thiết bị bảo quản nguyên liệu để đảm bảo nhiệt độ cần thiết và được kiểm soát chặt chẽ.

Kho lạnh Quang Minh tự hào là nhà cung cấp kho lạnh bảo quản nguyên liệu bia Sài Gòn tại Cần Thơ. Đây là kết quả làm việc trung thực, cung cấp kho lạnh chất lượng, đội ngũ kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp, chất lượng dịch vụ hậu mãi chu đáo và giá kho lạnh hợp lý.





​

*3. Thiết kế, lắp đặt kho lạnh Hàn Quốc*

- Khách hàng: Sam An Vina (Korea)

- Công trình: Chuỗi kho lạnh bảo quản, kho đông lạnh

- Sản phẩm: Thực phẩm đông lạnh, Sản phẩm nhập khẩu từ Hàn Quốc, Bảo quản sâm Hàn Quốc

Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật giàu kinh nghiệm cùng với chất lượng kho lạnh cao cấp và dịch vụ bảo hành, bảo trì kho lạnh chuyên nghiệp. Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn được khách hàng từ các nước quan tâm và lựa chọn là đơn vị cung cấp lắp đặt kho lạnh để phục vụ cho việc bảo quản sản phẩm nhập khẩu. Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn đồng hành cùng các nhà đầu tư trong nước cũng như quốc tế về kho lạnh cao cấp.





​

*4. Thiết kế, lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin*

- Khách hàng: Trung tâm y tế dự phòng tỉnh Daklak

- Công trình: Kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin theo tiêu chuẩn Bộ Y Tế

- Sản phẩm: Vắc xin, dược phẩm

Vắc-xin và dược phẩm là những sản phẩm yêu cầu bảo quản trong điều kiện nhiệt độ tối ưu, và nghiêm ngặt trong việc kiểm soát độ ẩm và nhiệt độ. Nếu có bất kỳ trục trặc nào về nhiệt độ và độ ẩm trong thời gian đủ lâu đều dẫn tới sự thay đổi hoạt tính của dược phẩm và nghiêm trọng hơn là hư hỏng.

Qua quá trình nghiên cứu, *Kho lạnh Quang Minh* đảm bảo cung cấp quý khách hàng kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin đạt tiêu chuẩn của Bộ Y Tế và cam kết đảm bảo kho lạnh hoạt động trong điều kiện tối ưu để bảo quản sản phẩm tốt nhất.

Vì vậy, Trung tâm y tế dự phòng tỉnh Daklak là đã kiểm tra và chọn kho lạnh Quang Minh là đơn vị cung cấp kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin cho trung tâm. Việc lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc xin được kiểm tra nghiêm ngặt và đã được Trung Tâm I cấp chứng nhận đạt tiêu chuẩn của Bộ Y tế.





​

*5. Thiết kế, lắp đặt kho lạnh Kichi Kichi*

- Khách hàng: Công ty Cổng Vàng

- Công trình: Chuỗi Kichi-Kichi, Gogi-Gogi, Manwah

- Sản phẩm: Thực phẩm chuỗi nhà hàng

Là công ty lớn trong lĩnh vực cung cấp chuỗi nhà hàng chuyên về lẩu băng chuyền và các món nướng. Công ty Cổng Vàng rất coi trọng chất lượng sản phẩm và dịch vụ cung cấp. Qua quá trình xét duyệt và thẫm định của nhiều phòng ban có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực kho lạnh. Công ty Cổng Vàng đã chọn Kho lạnh Quang Minh là đối tác thiết kế, cung cấp, lắp đặt kho lạnh cho hệ thống chuỗi nhà hàng trên toàn Quốc.





​
Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm và làm việc tận tậm, kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn đem đến cho khách hàng của mình những dịch vụ tốt nhất về kho lạnh như: Tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh đạt tiêu chuẩn theo từng nhu cầu bảo quản lạnh, lắp đặt kho lạnh đạt tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, cung cấp thiết bị kho lạnh cao cấp, chi phí làm kho lạnh hợp lý, Chất lượng kho lạnh đạt tiêu chuẩn cao cấp, dịch vụ bảo hành kho lạnh nhanh chóng, dịch vụ bảo trì kho lạnh lâu dài,....

*6. Thiết kế, lắp đặt kho lạnh suất ăn công nghiệp*

- Khách hàng: Công ty Phước Thành

- Công trình: Kho lạnh bảo quản thực phẩm

- Sản phẩm: Cung cấp thực phẩm suất ăn công nghiệp

Các đơn vị cung cấp suất ăn công nghiệp cần trang bị kho lạnh, kho đông lạnh để bảo quản thực phẩm luôn tươi ngon và vệ sinh. Điều này rất quan trong trong khâu giữ an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm.

Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm và đội ngũ kỹ thuật tay nghề cao, Công ty Quang Minh luôn đem đến dịch vụ tư vấn, thiết kế và lắp đặt kho lạnh suất ăn công nghiệp đạt tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm theo tiêu chuẩn chất lượng của Bộ Y tế.





​

Được phục vụ Quý khách hàng là niềm vui và hạnh phúc của công ty chúng tôi.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (27 Tháng năm 2021)

QUANG MINH chuyên thiết kế, thi công, lắp đặt các loại kho lạnh như: Kho lạnh mini, kho lạnh chất lượng cao, kho lạnh bảo quản thực phẩm, kho lạnh bảo quản thủy, hải sản, kho lạnh bảo quản hoa tươi, kho lạnh bảo quản nông sản, kho lạnh bảo quản sữa, kho lạnh âm sâu, kho lạnh chứa vắc-xin, kho lạnh bảo quản trái cây, phòng mát...

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (6 Tháng bảy 2021)

QUANG MINH chuyên thiết kế, thi công, lắp đặt các loại kho lạnh như: Kho lạnh mini, kho lạnh chất lượng cao, kho lạnh bảo quản thực phẩm, kho lạnh bảo quản thủy, hải sản, kho lạnh bảo quản hoa tươi, kho lạnh bảo quản nông sản, kho lạnh bảo quản sữa, kho lạnh âm sâu, kho lạnh chứa vắc-xin, kho lạnh bảo quản trái cây, phòng mát...

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (10 Tháng bảy 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (5 Tháng tám 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (11 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
 Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (25 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (10 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (20 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (26 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (9 Tháng hai 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (16 Tháng hai 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (23 Tháng hai 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (2 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (28 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (30 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng sáu 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (21 Tháng sáu 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------

